# Ear Opener - hidden gem of a YouTube Channel



## vincewebb (Aug 18, 2022)

After a long absence Ear Opener has started posting videos again with a series on arranging. The videos are very well thought out, high production value and cover many topics relating to composing. It was funded in part by the Arts Council (UK).

As a bonus they often feature talking heads from industry professionals like Brian Eno as well as lots of musical examples.

Highly recommend for beginners as well as more experienced composers!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks Vince, looks like a good channel to follow.


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 24, 2022)

I finally watched the linked EarOpener video _Thinking in Lines/Counterpoint_. 

Video: "Funk is the best place to learn counterpoint"
me: [record scratch] 
However after watching: .

Watch this video for the modern taken on counterpoint (Bob Marley, The White Stripes, Earth Wind and Fire, Missy Elliott....) Brilliant examples IMHO.


----------

